# Cwc And A Titus



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This arrived today, from the sales forum (thanks Mark); the first example that I've ever owned.

I really like this, and it's already looking like a keeper... sometimes you know right away...



I pinched the superb strap which accompanied the CWC for this old Titus, dated by engraving to October 1944.



I've always liked this one, but being wary of wearing, and thus damaging it, as it's survived so well. This strap protects the watch case very well, allowing me to wear it more often.

Result!

Happy Bunny,


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad you like it Chris. BTW that strap looks really good on the Titus.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new watches Chris - great pictures.

I've had my G10 for just over a week now and I'm really enjoying it. The simplicity appeals to me in a kind of 'less is more' way. I was showing it to a colleague today and he was telling me that he still has his from his army days. His survived the Falklands and two tours in Northern Ireland. He laughed and said, "you won't break it, they're bomb proof!" Now that's what I call an endorsement!

Andrew.


----------

